# Too much plow?



## burtonboards32

I have been wanting to add a plow to my 2006 Toyota Tacoma for quite a while now but really have not had the money or really been interested in any plows that are available for my truck. I then came across the 6'9" Fisher SD. Fisher does not make push plates for this truck but I have found a garage that does a lot of metal fab for custom vehicles that will customize Tundra push plates to fit my Tacoma. I know that the complete plow ready to plow weighs in at roughly 500+/- lbs and stock that is quite a bit of weight for the front end but if I did persue adding this plow I would be adding heavier duty coils to the front end to compensate for the additional weight. 

Anyways, I would like to hear other opinions on the idea of bolting on and plowing with a regular cab 2006 Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl 5 speed and a 6'9" Fisher SD. Thanks


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

For an extra 15#s you have to really wonder why you wouldn't consider the 7'6" because you really want that width at angle to cover the tracks of your truck's tires.

I'd also wonder why not consider something with down pressure...


----------



## burtonboards32

Well even at full angle the 6'9" would cover the track width of the Tacoma, I am just thinking the smaller plow for less weight that would build up infront of the truck that would need to be pushed. Also, you don't think the 500lbs that the blade weighs would be enough "downpressure"?


----------



## mercer_me

I think your Tacoma would handle a 6'9" Fisher SD great. You could also look into the 7.5' Fisher HT wich only weighs 414lb. http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/ht-series


----------



## burtonboards32

I really don't have much interest in the HT. Would rather have the heavier duty SD at a shorter width. Does fisher make a steel cutting edge for SD?


----------



## mercer_me

burtonboards32;1228022 said:


> I really don't have much interest in the HT. Would rather have the heavier duty SD at a shorter width. Does fisher make a steel cutting edge for SD?


I think that's a good choise not going with the HT. Fisher does make steal cutting edges for the SD. My poly cutting edge is holding up realy well. But, my next one is going to be a steel cuttinging edge becouse it's heavier and it will scrape a little better.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

burtonboards32;1227910 said:


> Well even at full angle the 6'9" would cover the track width of the Tacoma, I am just thinking the smaller plow for less weight that would build up infront of the truck that would need to be pushed. Also, you don't think the 500lbs that the blade weighs would be enough "downpressure"?


I wouldn't count an extra 15#s so I'd go with the 7'6". 500 is alot, and it works well on my Dakota, but that has a higher FGAWR to carry my Snoway MT 7'6".

I beleive the down pressure helps a ton, because your not just talking about the weight of the plow (which mine also comes in at 471# for the plow itself, including the lights, motor, etc.) With the Down Pressure on, I'm cleaning chunks of Ice these 1/2 ton guys are missing with their heavier plows when doing my neighborhood or commercial lots with ice built up from packed over snow after being driven over by hundreds of vehicles. It allows the smaller plows and trucks to plow like 3/4 and 1 ton trucks.

But as you stated, no one makes a plow frame for your truck in the larger plow size. The only other plow thats larger and not as heavy are the Blizzard 7600LT @ 465#s and 29" Tall. That said, try and find a plow company that has a Plow Frame for its smaller Plows that will also fit its larger plows. I know my Snoway MT shared the same frame with the ST so it was easy to upgrade from the smaller to larger plow. I don't know if the Snowy 22 and Snoway 26 share the same system (Ask Basher) or if Fisher, Western, Blizzard, etc does that.


----------



## burtonboards32

The additional 15lbs for the plow isn't what I am thinking about when considering the extra weight. I am more concerned with being able to push the snow effectively and I would think that an extra 9" of blade could be a big factor.


----------



## Snowzilla

I don't own a Tacoma but have studied them a lot because I've always wanted a reg. cab. Sure it could be made to work but why put all the extra weight & wear n' tear on a nice truck. The gauge & design of the frame up front where a mount would attach doesn't look real beefy to me. (the Dodge Dakota frame is a different story - it looks like the beef of a 1/2 ton to me). This would be the reason the lighter duty plows only mate to this truck.

I have a 600lb straight on a k1500. I feel guilty about putting that much weight on my truck, but it is older.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

Burton did you ever get the plow figured out for the tacoma yet ??
i have been trying to figure out what vehicle i should purchase and after much thought i have settled on a new tacoma. 
i am looking at the blizzard plows but am curious if you got that blade on yours yet.
i want to go with a 7ft 6 inch blade tho


----------



## burtonboards32

Currently I am saving my pennies for this project but I have already had a steel fabricator/custom car builder take a look at my truck and he compared it to his tundra that has a fisher plow. Said other than being a bit narrower the Tacoma is very similar so with some small spacers the push plates should bolt right up. I think when I do have the work done, I will have him plate the the frame towards the front in order o strengthen where the push plates will be mounted and affecting.


----------



## mercer_me

KEC Maintaince;1250529 said:


> Burton did you ever get the plow figured out for the tacoma yet ??
> i have been trying to figure out what vehicle i should purchase and after much thought i have settled on a new tacoma.
> i am looking at the blizzard plows but am curious if you got that blade on yours yet.
> i want to go with a 7ft 6 inch blade tho


If you want a 7.5' plow on a Tacoma you should go with the Fisher HT. It's intended for 1/2 trucks but, it's to light duty for a 1/2 ton IMO. I think it would be perfect for a small truck like a Tacoma.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

mercer_me;1250767 said:


> If you want a 7.5' plow on a Tacoma you should go with the Fisher HT. It's intended for 1/2 trucks but, it's to light duty for a 1/2 ton IMO. I think it would be perfect for a small truck like a Tacoma.


but do they make mounts for the tacoma


----------



## mercer_me

KEC Maintaince;1250932 said:


> but do they make mounts for the tacoma


I don't think they do. But, you could have sombody fabricate custom mounts for your Tacoma.


----------



## nhgranite

i have a 7.4 homesteader on my 06 tacoma. plows great. i do have a locker and 240hp v6 so that helps. go with a poly blade with a steel edge.


----------



## snow patrol

Quote: Anyways, I would like to hear other opinions on the idea of bolting on and plowing with a regular cab 2006 Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl 5 speed and a 6'9" Fisher SD. Thanks

Not sure if I understood this correctly but do you have a stick? if so I'd put some consideration on how well it will hold up. In particular the clutch.

I have an 01' with the V6, auto, and lockers (I've never had to use the lockers). I know its a different body style then your 06' but not sure if the frame is the same. If it is the same, I don't think you'll have any problems. I have a 7' Western Pro on mine and its plowed commercial properties every winter since 01'. At the time, the truck side frame just bolted on without modifications. Not sure it that's still the case however. The plow is heavier than recommended so I did have to install Timbrens on the front end. But that single add on has worked beautifully. Below are a couple of pics. Hope the info helps.


----------



## burtonboards32

thats a sweet tacoma. thing must be a driveway and parking lot killer. in regards to your post questioning the trans and clutch, i am really not all that concerned with smoking either. both the clutch and the trans, from what i have been told by multiple toyota techs, are the same in the 95-04 3.4L v6 and the 05+ 4 cyl and the 3.4L has been known to psuh some decent power with the trd blower and can take some serious abuse.


----------



## res201cue

burtonboards32;1228119 said:


> The additional 15lbs for the plow isn't what I am thinking about when considering the extra weight. I am more concerned with being able to push the snow effectively and I would think that an extra 9" of blade could be a big factor.


I have a 91 Toyota pickup about the same size and weight of your tacoma with a 6'6" western and I put a set of wings on it which makes it 8'2" wide. I have yet to have a problem being able to push any snow weather the blade is straight or angled. hope this helps


----------



## matts27

As long as you can keep traction, my truck with a 6'8" will push anything. This year I tested that with all the poundings we took, 1 nasty storm was 24" then a 18" mix of snow/sleet/rain that was bucklying the plow--- the truck was fine. Only issues I've had are trying to push back ICE Cube Snow stacks we had this year in CT. Oh, I got an 06 Tacoma. Hope this helps, Matt


----------



## res201cue

I forgot to mention that I mines only a 4 banger


----------



## snow patrol

Impressive little trucks aren't they! Thumbs Up


----------



## res201cue

I love mine its been good to me with no real issues


----------



## matts27

Had a great little '86 that got me started in life. Had it 16 years roughly and put 276,000 on it when I sent it to the bone yard. Welded the frame but that 22r always ran!


----------

